
Turn Any Web Browser Into a Phone With JQuery - dwynings
http://phono.com/
======
tlrobinson
Can someone please explain the obsession with making _everything_ a jQuery
plugin. Why is _$.phono()_ better than _phono()_?

Has "jQuery plugin" just become a euphemism for "this project requires jQuery
and add itself to the $ object"?

~~~
ashearer
Technical rationale aside, it's been a brilliantly successful symbiotic
marketing strategy for both jQuery and its plugins.

------
peteysd
Hmm. Not quite any browser. Only those that run Flash, it seems.

~~~
alexyoung
If anyone is wondering how this might be done without Flash/Java, WhatWG have
spec'd recording for the HTML5 Stream API but I don't think it's properly
defined or implemented in any browser yet:

[http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/...](http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/commands.html#stream-api)

~~~
alanh
Why wouldn't Comet or various long polling techniques work? Or web sockets?

~~~
qeorge
They're referring to the fact that Flash is the only way to record audio from
the user's mic at this time. The spec linked by the grandparent outlines an
HTML5 API for accessing the microphone.

Flash is also the only way to record video from a webcam at this time, as far
as I know.

~~~
alanh
Technically Java applets (or custom browser plugins) should be able to work as
well, but I don’t see much of an advantage over Flash (well, probably
compatibility with 64-bit browsers). Certainly Flash is more common.

~~~
akalsey
Java's security model is meaning a HUGE Java applet to do this. And a custom
plugin requires that you get people to install it. Works if you're Google
(that's how they do Voice in Gmail), but probably not if you're Joe's Bait
Shop wanting to add a click to call application.

------
owkaye
I tried it. The website said it was ringing before my phone rang, then it said
connected before my phone rang. Then my phone rang and I picked up, but no
voice was transmitted in either direction. Interesting concept but it doesn't
work for me.

------
estel
Some earlier comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1798036>

------
invisible
I am very excited about the prospect of Phono Gateway :). I have a service
that's begging for Phono (as a resell/addon), but I need Phono Gateway to
deploy it internally as a proof-of-concept.

------
DTrejo
Turn any phone into a video-game controller with nodaphone!

Source: <http://github.com/DTrejo/nodaphone> Demo: <http://dtrejo.no.de/>

(Disclaimer: my project)

------
varenc
Works great for me. I wonder what people will use this for...

~~~
404error
Maybe for customer service?

~~~
akalsey
Or maybe you'd like to build the next Skype?

------
JoeBracken
Neat application.

